# Male CT tail fin strands curling



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Why are my male CT's tips of his fins curling up? He's in a 5g tank which is heated right... I dont get it!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think water conditions are stressed for the CTs do you use conditioner?


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea I use tetra aqua safe water conditioner.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

My veil tail has fins like his as well, but they were like that since I bought him from the pet store. I am wondering if tail curling could also be genetic. If you clean your tank often I can't see why tank environment would cause it. I have my betta in a 
3 gal with all silk plants and an oxygenation pump and I clean his environment often and his tail has not changed.

Did your betta have curled ins when you bought him?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When I bought my MG CT his front fins were curled and they still are. But his curled because he was in the small container for too long. ChristinaRoss made a great post about fin curling. I'll look for it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Here it is. Hopefully it'll help you.  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29929


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont think they were curled when I bought him..I can't really remember now.

Thanks for the link bettafishcrazy!


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my Brye sleeps on the rocks at night in his little cave...that could be it?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

probably not the rocks unless they are jagged........but then it might be...maybe you could put a few glass smooth stones in his cave


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

There are many factors that can contribute to the curling of the fins.

First is genetics, so sometimes their fins will start to curl regardless. Breeders try really hard to breed that out of their bettas.

Secondly is space. If they're in a small container, their fins will curl.

Thirdly is exercise. Flaring helps them exercise their fins since they spread them out. Lack of exercise can contribute to the curling of the fins. You can either show them a mirror for 5-10 minutes every day or so, or in the case where they won't flare at their reflection, show them another betta.


----------

